# decoys



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

How important is it to have good decoys...

any suggestions on who makes a good decoy?

are cork decoys worth the extra cash?

I hunt mostly small puddles or boyou's along rivers...

I hunt from a small 13' duckboat that can handle me my dog and about 2 dozen decoys, shells, heater, gun... etc...

Any suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Jeepguy...If you're hunting mostly smaller sloughs, ponds, streams and pocketwater I would definitely go with quality. As far as I am concerned my first choice for a decoy that is right on the money for color, realism, water ride, and plain effectiveness is the *Full Curl *duck decoy made by Aero Outdoors. They have flocked heads and tails, are foam filled, and heavy so they ride the water good, and the head is right on the money for coloration, and they're made in the USA. In your situation I would go with 12-18 ALL DRAKES right in the kill hole. My 2nd choice would be an old decoy painted FLAT BLACK, 3rd G&H or Bigfoot, 4th final approach. I would use bleach jugs painted black before I would ever use another AVERY/GHG product because of the poor quality and customer service. Oh yeah...with any decoy in a boat, especially higher end decoys, for the boat, my choice would be the slotted gunnel bags by Diane... customdecoybags.com... again high quality, local made & superior customer service. Hope this helps!
Happy Huntin'
HM


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Jeepguy... I would use bleach jugs painted black before I would ever use another AVERY/GHG product because of the poor quality and customer service.


What a recurring theme.... :homer: :bs:


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

I just checked out the price on the *Drop Zone Pro decoys * and HOLY S$%*. for a dozen...899.88 shipping 74.99

Are people actually buying this crap. It looks like to me all they did was take a bigfoot mold and make it one piece. WAY over priced!!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Bandman....the guy asks what is a good decoy and what I would buy, so I tell him...It's also my choice to tell him what I've had bad experiences with; (well over a half a dozen bad experiences to be exact). If you're so enamored by GHG products, that's your entitlement, but don't chit on me for being a wary consumer, and trying to save another from the real :bs: 
So I'll give you the quick run-down on why I think I have the merit to make such a comment:

Do you own & use any full-curls?? *I DO*

Do you own & use any of Diane's decoy bags?? *I DO*

Have you used them side-by-side with Avery products?? *I HAVE*

Do you know what the difference in quality and customer service is?? *I DO*

Do you recognize quality and know what it's like to use something because it's supported for life by good people, and it works because it works, and not just because everybody else has it / pimps it?? *I DO*

DO YOU?? :gag:

Wetland farms.... For all the features they have, the full curl decoys are priced competetively with other customs and do-it-yourself supplies from E Allen decoys, and other suppliers.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I like a bunch of G&H magnums, the bigger the better in the situation described. I'm not sure I'd be able to take care of a flocked duck floater very well. It all depends on your style, I'm sure many guys can give them exactly the attention needed. I'm a stickler for details, but when it comes to decoys, I've been guilty of getting a little rough with them.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

They look good... just visited thier website...

Sold out... must be a reason for that..

http://www.aerooutdoors.com

May i ask your reason for using primarily drakes...

????


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Jeepguy...I use primarily drakes because of the strict visual aspect. Hens of many bird species by nature are very camouflaged...in my experience it makes a bigger difference to put all drakes or mostly drakes into the spread because they have more pulling power from a distance because of the darker coloration. Mallard hens are very vocal....much more vocal than are drakes most of the time...so my call serves as my hen decoy. Does that make sense?? I've gotten into the habit over the last several years of painting my old decoys flat black & finished with a matte clear coat...I've found through my own research that all numbers of decoys being equal, the flat black ones have more "presence" as you look at them from a distance, and when the solid black ones are set in a group next to the standard color ones, more ducks are killed over the solid black decoys every time. I sincerely believe in all my years of hunting, that ducks make up their mind from a long way off whether or not to come to the decoys. In your situation, I believe a small number of quality, realistic decoys will do the trick for the pocket waters. I wouldn't even tell you to use the full-curls if they didn't make a tremendous difference in my success, and I should mention that someone from Aero outdoors has always personally and promptly returned my phone calls and emails about products, which is why I mentioned A+ customer service in the first place. I have no comment on the dropzones, or any other products from Aero, because I haven't used them. Hopefully I answered your questions, and if you have any more questions about decoys, etc. please PM me.
:beer: 
HM


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

HM: Oh no you di-int! :lol: WHatever, you don't know me and you don't know my selection process at all so I'll just leave it at that. (I'm not even going there.) You went a lil' overboard w/ your post and I could write a page defending myself, but no one likes to read pages at a time. (I'll tell you one thing though: products I buy are products that I'm comfortable with and give me "confidence"). I don't follow and never have.

Let's just let bygones be bygones and I'm done with this Avery/GHG vs. the world sh!t.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds good to me! :beer:

But do me a favor and eat a hearty breakfast in the morning! NO MORE CORNFLAKES! :rollin: 
O.K.?

 HM


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Sounds good to me! :beer:
> But do me a favor and eat a hearty breakfast in the morning! NO MORE CORNFLAKES! :rollin:


:laugh: Too much softball=too much boozin= not enough sleep lately. (It was all definitely worth it in the end though.) We won state this weekend and our league last night. :bartime: :bartime:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Go with hot buy mallards, 25 bucks a doz. easy to store and carry. My deal is... I don't use my decoys to draw birds, when i hunt small ponds they are surrounded by weeds and the dekes can't be seen from very far away anyways. I use my calling to get the birds into these holes and the dekes are just for confidence. If you have the money those full curls do look good, but Ducks to me are just to easily gotten by good calling. Now I am not trying to brag, I had to learn how to call because no one else i knew called, or even hunted for that matter, so 13 years of calling and hunting for me = death for ducks. Never had any problems with the hot buys and they are cheap, so easy choice for me.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Man, you and I HAVE to hunt together sometime. I would love to kill some birds without having to set up or pick up decoys. If you're ever in Colorado look me up!!

HM :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know how people are so bent on nice decoys when talking about ducks. Last time I checked they are still ducks. I am currently watching Flyway Highway and they are shooting limits of ducks in Northeast Arkansas where the birds are decoy-shy. Those guys don't even know what a duck call is and they can still have fun.

Hatchetman made a good point though, from all of my experience the ducks make up there mind from a long way out.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Buy GHG...They are tough decoys...realistic...and flat out kill ducks...period.

I just dont see it...just my opinion... 1 dozen of the Full Curl decoys priced at $ 184.44.........Or you can buy 1 dozen GHG Life-Size Series Mallards priced at $59.99
There is no way you can justify that, I don't care how much customer service they give me, or what they fill 'em full of....Because a duck isn't going to care...its a duck.
GHG$59.99









Full Curl $184.99









Hatchetman.......????



HATCHETMAN said:


> I've found through my own research that all numbers of decoys being equal, the flat black ones have more "presence" as you look at them from a distance, and when the solid black ones are set in a group next to the standard color ones, more ducks are killed over the solid black decoys every time. I sincerely believe in all my years of hunting, that ducks make up their mind from a long way off whether or not to come to the decoys. HM





HATCHETMAN said:


> As far as I am concerned my first choice for a decoy that is right on the money for color, realism, water ride, and plain effectiveness is the *Full Curl *duck decoy made by Aero Outdoors.
> HM


Which one...spray paint or full curl


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I notice noticed in the top photo... The drakes heads apear shinny...

won't passing ducks spot reflection off of decoys....

Anywone ever users herters decoys?


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

A live mallard drake is going to have a shine to their heads when the sun is shining on them. The GHG do not have a shine to them on cloudy days. I have hunted over them for years and have never had a duck flare off of them because of the glare.


















Herters magnum duck decoys will run you about $100 per dozen. They have a solid foam construction and are supposed to be undestructable. If you are not worried about the price, and you are looking for that old cork style decoy, then Herters would be an excellent choice.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

You can say what you want about ducks, their behavior and shooting them, and what works where you live doesn't mean it works here. I PERSONALLY keep mallards along with pheasants, chukar, and other waterfowl...and in no friggin way, shape, nor form does the GHG head (or paint scheme for that matter resemble a real mallard....in the sun or otherwise. What you fail to realize is that when a duck works your spread, he works it from some altitude, and what you see from up above is much different than what you're little beady eyes see from your blind. Try this....I HAVE....Stand on a ladder 12 feet above a REAL LIVING mallard drake in contented condition....The head is almost PITCH BLACK, not that limey green. When a mallard's head shines or better term (shows iridescence) is when it is facing you to some degree. When you look at it from behind it appears largely BLACK headed, NOT SHINY!! Additionally when the mallard is content, it's head feathers are puffed up, and this puffing effect makes the head in fact SHINE LESS or show less iridescence, and appear DARKER blackish-green. The mallards head shines more on two different occasions..when he is flying, and when he is alarmed and he drops the puffiness of his feathers to get the hell outta there...If you want a decoy that mimics alarm, you go ahead and be my guest and fill your cart with them. 
The pictures you posted deflate your credibility. If anything you show just exactly how miserably your great "cheap" decoy flunks the reality test. Again, I've used them side-by-side, and the full-curl works much better, especially here. You go right on ahead and pi$$ all over me wetland farms...I'm a big boy, and I can take it, but seriously why don't you stand back from real ducks 200 yards and take a picture, and stand back from your decoys 200 yards and take a picture, compare the two and tell me what you see...then you'll get the :idea: that there's something wrong with your logic. Anything else??


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

jeez, you are long winded, have you published any of your books lately? :beer:


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Obviously you can't take it...hence the angry reply. You can keep climbing up on latters and all that other crazy S$%* you do and i will keep killing ducks over GHG. For the price you cant beat them, and I admited if you had the extra cash to spend then go with the curly tail. Great decoy, but extremely expensive. thats all.

You say you need the color and realism in one breath and in the next you are saying spray painting your decoys black works better then anything, according to your research . Make up your mind.

And your whole theory of shiny head=Alarmed Duck :eyeroll: :bs:


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Im With you UniversityWaterfowler....I like calling to much, I like hunting over those GHG...It gives me challenge...otherwise it would be too easy! :wink: :beer:

Jeep_Guy_4x4, How much money are you looking to spend on a dozen decoys?


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

calling is the only reason i go. It is also the reason I don't scout, I just want birds in my general area, if they can see me and or hear me I do just fine. Now, if i was a guide that would be a different story, but im not. Hunting on the x, or being exactly where the birds want to be drives me insane, shooting your limit in the first 20 mins. without needing to do anything other than pull the trigger is just not me.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

G&H, Curly Tail, GHG, spray painted Carry Light blue bill from 1974, whatever you wanna go with. Apparently everyone has an argument for why their decoy works, and for one reason... Cuz it does work.

I've also learned in this thread that I can throw scouting out the window, that stuff is for the weak. And I also don't have to know what a duck call is to kill limits.

In other words ducks are about as easy to kill as mosquitoes in my back yard in July.

I dub this... Craziest hi-jacked discussion in the duck forum so far this year.

Congrats fellas :beer:


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

diver_sniper said:


> I've also learned in this thread that I can throw scouting out the window, that stuff is for the weak. And I also don't have to know what a duck call is to kill limits.
> 
> In other words ducks are about as easy to kill as mosquitoes in my back yard in July.
> 
> ...


What i posted...was Called SARCASM...Of course i dont think it is easy, I've been duck hunting now for 17 years, trust me, I Know just as well as you how hard it can be! Im not sure if your trying to call me out in your post, but all i've been trying to do is get info about decoys to Jeep. so maybe you should be a little more specific in your "Congrats Fells" post on who you are calling out. Thanks


----------



## IFSteve (Aug 29, 2003)

Go with GHG hot buys. I am running three dozen and this will be my 4th season with them. They still look great. And it you do get some that the paint starts to flake badly. So what. At $25 a dozen throw them away and get some new ones or better yet give them to a young hunter.

They work, end of story.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Wetlandfarms...your hatred for the opinions of others and learning something new is deplorable, and you embody all that is terrible about our sport. I'll go ahead and be the one to apologize to Jeepguy for trying to answer his question in good faith.
:eyeroll:


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

GHG Hands Down is the Best!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

No worries Wetland, I was just making a joke about all the wild things people are saying in this thread, I enjoyed it, no call outs in here. I'm down with anyone's opinion on duck decoys. They only people I feel the duty to really try to influence when it comes to decoys is my hunting buddies. Basically so they don't end up with something they don't like down the road, and so our hunts go the best they can.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

we wrestle about the same stuff over and over and over and....

Personally GHG life sized or over sized are going to work wonders. TO me they look way better than full curl and full curls are more than some cars you can buy.

G&H makes tough decoys to


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Wingedshooter....great to see you're back  ....I was worried we scared you away!


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Wetlandfarms...your hatred for the opinions of others and learning something new is deplorable, and you embody all that is terrible about our sport. I'll go ahead and be the one to apologize to Jeepguy for trying to answer his question in good faith.
> :eyeroll:


Hatchetman, calm down...no hard feeling man, just kind of got rubbed the wrong way and I apologize for jumping on ya. No big deal, and I do not embody all that is terrible about our sport. I do many things for this sport of waterfowl through my own conservation efforts and supporting all of the major organizations that try to keep our sport alive. It was just an agruement of decoys choice, Im not a bad person, I swear to ya! Maybe we just need to go hunting some time together, your welcome anytime at my place in kentucky. we dont shoot alot of ducks, but we have a good time! :beer:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't sweat it amigo....We're all here for different reasons, but rest assured we all share the same passion! Same goes for you if you ever find your way to Colorado.....but we'll have to use MY decoys! :rollin: 
O.K.??
HM


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey I'm comin too!


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL!! :rollin: ...Sounds good to me!...no problem bud, we'll use your decoys, you'll probably make a believer out of me!! :beer:


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

I don't actually own any yet but I have hunted over them. They look awesome on the water. From some of the reviews, I guess people are have problems with the paint but only with a lot of abuse. They should look good for a long time if taken care of.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

The Real-Image decoys are Made for Cabela's by Avery / Greenhead Gear. The paint does hold up on them quite a bit better, and the color scheme is considerably more realistic than standard Avery's, atleast when I tried them a few years ago....Cabela's will also refund your money/ fix the problem with no questions asked if you have any issues at all with any decoy, which is awesome!! The good part about them is they have a fixed keel....no snap lock keel to fart with, but the drakes heads were a pain in the butt to pop in when I had mine, so use some soap or lube of some sort to make the job easier.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

and the real image heads swivel.
big bonus if you ax me.

water decoys = bigger is better.
hotbuys look to be the size of coots.


----------

